# Bills Voted ON This Week



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Is this how the system works?Each bill will get a recommendation from the Nat. Res. Committee before it is voted on by the whole chamber.I went to the GNF site and it appears that the only bills that have recommendations are HB 1196,1311,and 1380.Does that mean they will be the only ones voted on this week since the committee doesn't meet until Thurs.?I don't know how accurrate the GNF site is though.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

NO, that site is not updated. HB-1465, 1453, and 1448---SB-2230, 2273, 2263, 2382, 2215, 2322, and 2283 are this week.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Dick...I'm not talking about the ones that will be heard this week,I'm talking about the ones that have recieved committee recomendations and will be voted on by the Senate or House.The bills you mention will be heard in committee this week.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I did some more searching on the United Sportsman Page.They say that HB 1223 has been amended to take out the opening of pheasant season the week after duck.But it still says the first 7 days would be res. only on GNF land.It recieved a 9-2 DP
HB 1380 was also amended with a 11-1 DP
1391 was amended with a 11-1 DP
These will probably be voted on this week.
Anyone have any more info?


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

I believe bills hang in limbo between committee and house/senate until they appear here: http://www.state.nd.us/lr/assembly/58-2 ... daily-cal/
That is why everyone was so unsure about what was happening with 1202.

M.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

KW, sorry for the missinterpitation. How are these ammended?


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

HB1391 - farmer / rancher coupon eliminated through amendment.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

there is a god!


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

HB 1223 will be somewhat confusing for many nonresidents to understand.

You *can* hunt private land. You can hunt federal WPA and federal grasslands, but *can not *ND GMA and ND PLOT land.

Are signs well marked enough for NR greenhorns to understand ?

*Have no problem with the 7 day idea, in FACT it is too bad ND can not get authority to regulate upland bird hunting seasons on federal land too. That way all public land is residents only the first 7 days of the season.*

When I used to hunt pheasants the opening week in ND, it was always on private land. Would only hunt public land when the opening week crowds were gone. Too many people crowding available space is a bigger concern for me - safety and quality dog work effected ... Even in mid to late season, pheasants on ND public land are never too hard to find with a good dog.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Dick...the bill no longer says anything about when the season opens.There are no bills from the Nat. Res. Committee on either the Senate or House calander today.


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

Sorry I'm late to sending this, but will elaborate a point by MRN. Ken, think some of the bills heard in comm. last week were "reported out" either in their original form or in an amended form. Some were tabled or assigned to subcomm. for further consideration and later recommendations back to the full Comm. When a bill does get finally resolved by a Comm., i.e. "reported out", it takes 3-4 days before it finds its way back into the system, and in the interim there's a "black hole" period where you can't access the latest bill version, the comm. recommendation or the floor schedule. Based upon the tracking systems I'm using, I have no official info yet for the bills that were reported out last week, but in the next day or so that info will become available, and word will get out on those bills in short order thereafter so we can participate in the floor vote process.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Dan...so the question I would have is that if I go to the legislative site and a bill no longer says what it did originally,does that mean it was amended into the present form?


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

Ken, would guess that's right. Give me the example you're looking at and I'll check in the "bill inquiry" area of the website and let you know for sure.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

As I said above,1223 will be voted on soon as the recommendation has been made.The original bill had the season opening the week after waterfowl.The bill now does not have that in it.The only thing left is that GNF land is open to res. only the first week.I would guess we would ask our Reps to vote yes for this.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

The following bills will be voted on in the House tomorrow with a Do Pass recommendation:1049,1145,1216,1223,1343,1378,1380,and 1391
Also tomorrow these with Do Not Pass:1147 and 1311.


----------



## rap (Mar 26, 2002)

wow, i had no idea those were getting voted on tomorrow... hopefully my reps read their emails tonight


----------



## rap (Mar 26, 2002)

where'd you find this out ken?


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

Ken, I haven't check these bills again tonight, but just because there are on tomorrow's calendar does not necessarily mean they'll be voted tomorrow. Could be, but not necessarily so. 1202 first showed up on the calendar last Tuesday, but didn't get voted until Thursday. But you are correct that once they show up on the calendar there may not be much time to deal with them.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Dan...yes it all depends on how much time it takes for debate and when they get started.I would think they will all be voted on sometime this week.

Rap...got to www.state.nd.us/lr
Then click on Bills and Resolutions...top left
Then on Bills and Resolutions again...left side
Then Daily Calendar...left side.
Then House or Senate.

My Rep. has told me the subcommittee is looking at amendments for the big one 1358...the Nelson Plan.I would guess they will talk about them when they meet this week.I would suggest we contact them and ask that the 10,000 numbers be based on the HPC and that there bw zones put in the bill.


----------



## nodaker (Jan 25, 2003)

The Nelson plan is 1307

*Tuesday Feb 4, 2003 *
*Senate *bill 2198 Certificates of veterinary inspection & farmed elk is on the calendar for *amendment* (DP 6-0)

Here are the *amendments* (19 total) to be considered in the *House* on todays calendar

1216 Change bonding amounts for license vendors 
DP - 11-0

1223 Pheasant season not before Oct 1 & PLOTS only for Res the first week DP - 9-2 
PROPOSED AMENDMENTS TO HOUSE BILL NO. 1223 
Page 1, line 7, replace "begins" with "may not open earlier than" 
Page 1, line 8, replace "Saturday immediately following the opening of duck season" with " first Saturday of October of any given year"

1343 Penalty for poaching big game is the same for any aged animal 
DP - 12-0

1391 Raise Deer licenses 5 dollars for PLOTS Eliminates Coupons 
DP - 11-1

Here are the *bills* (64 total) to be considered in the *House* on todays calendar 
List below- the order on the calendar (usually the way they are voted on) 
but any amended above could be moved to the top of the eleventh order 
shown below. 
Those further down the line have less chance of being acted on today and will be carried over.

1342 Eliminates non game check off on income tax form 
DNP 11-3 (# 34 of 64 total)

1368 Requires first two letters on license plates to identify county 
DNP 11-0 (# 39)

1049 Protects guides records from being public information 
DP 12-1 (# 55)

1311 Non Res get half of anything over 90,000 deer licenses 
DNP 10-3 (# 60)

1380 Gratis can hunt in Bow, Muzzel or Gun season. 
DP 11-0 (# 62)


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

HB 1223 - (Introduced by Representative Porter and Sen's Cook, Trenbeath) - Would open pheasant season on the Saturday immediately following the opening of the duck season; and would prohibit a nonresident from hunting for the first seven days of the pheasant season on land owned or private land enrolled by the department for the purposes of hunting or on land for which the department pays in lieu of tax payments. *HNRC amended so the pheasant season could not open no earlier than the first Saturday in October*. Reported back 9-2 do-pass as amended.

Cannonball gets their early opener if there is a liberal or moderate duck season? While residents get the PLOT land for seven days.


----------



## rap (Mar 26, 2002)

looks like cannonball got more than they could even hope for from hoeven.. week early opener, no nonresidents on state land, so more people need to use outfitters...


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Sorry...your right, 1307 is the Nelson Plan.


----------



## rap (Mar 26, 2002)

ok, i just read the ammended version. it looks to me like the whole early opener thing is now out of the bill? it just says it can't be opened before the first saturday of october and took out the 'begins one week after duck opener'.


----------



## rap (Mar 26, 2002)

thanks for the directions to that daily calender ken


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

1223 Pheasant season not before Oct 1 & PLOTS only for Res the first week DP - 9-2 
PROPOSED AMENDMENTS TO HOUSE BILL NO. 1223 
Page 1, line 7, replace "begins" with "may not open earlier than" 
Page 1, line 8, replace "Saturday immediately following the opening of duck season" with " first 
Saturday of October of any given year" 

Oct 1, 2, or 3rd is earlier than last year, correct ?


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

I sure hope the legislature separates the waterfowl and upland licenses and makes them about $100.00 each. Otherwise there may be no waterfowl licenses left after the 1, 2, or 3rd. Besides that, everyone knows how hard it is to get motel rooms the first week of Oct for waterfowl hunting without competing for rooms with the upland hunters. It'll really overload everything now.


----------



## rap (Mar 26, 2002)

here's the actual document of hb 1223 as amended, it doesn't say anything about any early opener? http://www.state.nd.us/lr/assembly/58-2 ... KG0300.pdf


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

rap is right, there is no early upland opener in this HB-1223. HB-1501 looks like another sweetheart bill. If you move a hunting shack next to PLOTS, the public would be prohibited from hunting within 1/4 mile of that shack.??????Looks like DO NOT PASS.


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

1223 passed today, 73-20. It does not mandate an early opener, just makes it possible. Porter will further clarify the bill in the Senate so the pheasant opener cannot conflict with the duck opener. this was the intent all along, but 1223 needs to say that so we're not relying on legislative history/intent.

As far as 1501, maybe I'm missing something, but I read it a little differently. I think 1501 negates the 440 yard rule so long as you're on PLOTS or other "public" land. Seeing Al Carlson as one of the sponsors, I'd be surprised if it's intended otherwise.


----------



## tsodak (Sep 7, 2002)

I believe that you are correct Dan. THis would be a major boost for the PLOTS program. The only thing that it does do that is spooky is takes away a landowners right to hunt onhis private property if it is within 440 of a home on an adkoining property. Not sure I would like that as a landowner. But a DO PASS I think, especially if that is changed.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Guys, you're right on 1501. It excludes PLOTS, etc.


----------



## DAKOTAKID (Oct 20, 2002)

I would like to know what the non-res. hunters think about all these new laws??? I feel it is a win-win deal for all hunters! give me some feed back!


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

The way the bill is written ... Can a waterfowl hunter hunt ND GMAs or PLOT land for ducks during the first week of the pheasant season ??

Somewhat unclear in the actual text.


----------



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

DakotaKid,

You want NR input?

The flurry of bills is mindboggling. You gotta have a score card.
I can't keep up with them and won't really have an opinion until the session is over. It seems to me, though, that the guiding industry has introduced a lot of bills just as smoke screens in hopes that the ones they really want will slide in without being detected.

I know that I did send an e-mail to Nelson and Nichols telling them that the bill about needing to declare a legal description before an NR can hunt was crazy. I told them that it was easier to get into Russia during the peak of the cold war then it will be to get into North Dakota to hunt if that stupid law passes.

PT


----------



## bioman (Mar 1, 2002)

DK:

I will sum up my feelings with this statement "money talks and bs walks" This legislative session has detailed a fundamental flaw of the average sportsperson (I don't mean to offend anybody on this site, because if you are reading this you are most likely involved in the fight), apathy. The commercial side has money as their motivation and the sportsperson has a hobby as his motivation. Simply stated, money wins every time. I called two of three people I hunt with over the weekend to find out what they have done to save freelance hunting in No.Dak., needless to say not one of them has been involved. Not one e-mail, not one phone call, nothing.

When the smoke clears, I will gladly accept paying more money to hunt in the State, even if it means only being able to hunt every other year. For me, it is the quality of hunting that brings me back. I am not sold on the plots land (don't get me wrong I see the merit), and I will reserve judgement until the State has some additional time to get more land into the system.


----------



## Ringbill (Mar 7, 2002)

They need to get tougher on the land leasing/outfitters/guides, leave the unique no-trespass law alone and get a 'system' in place to index the hunter numbers bases on the populations and habitat quality.

They can separate the upland and waterfowl licenses and that in itself will make things easier to differentiate between the two types of hunting and their own unique issues. Don't increase each license cost$ as it will only hurt us working stiffs. Instead, they should create zones and calendar time periods for NR hunters with caps on the numbers issued for the 'primary calendar period' chosen. (1st 7 day period etc) If they need to, they should go to a lottery for NR on a preference system with a point(s) awarded if you didn't draw a license 'this year'.

If they build that into their system properly, it'll preserve the QUALITY of the ND hunting experience for everybody. This will/should make most of the resident hunters happier (& rightfully so) and still allow a quality unique hunting opportunity for those NR hunters that are fortunate enough to get out there. Though I've hunted ND as a NR for 37 years now, I'll GLADLY WAIT MY TURN, if it'll mean a QUALITY hunt.

Ringbill

Feathered Jets from the Northland


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Ringbill..some of those suggestions are being discussed as amendments.I think you will see seperate licenses.It looks like each will cost $100,same as in SD.Some amendments I've heard about are to use 1307 [Nelson Plan] and put in zones.The days would be 10,10,10 with the number of licenses based on HPC with the Governor allowwed to adjust by say 10-15%.I haven't seen anything about a preference system.That would be like our current deer licenses.I didn't get my first choice last year so my name would be put in 3 times this coming year.Each year you don't succeed,you get more chances.


----------



## rap (Mar 26, 2002)

here's a link to how the legislators voted on hb 1223 http://www.state.nd.us/lr/assembly/58-2 ... df#Page342


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

Zones are great in theory and once implemented could be an effective pressure moderation tool. They're also a political mess as we found out last session. DL commerce will want a huge % of the licenses, and the hospitality guys elsewhere will scream. Residents who hunt elsewhere will say, fine, let DL have all the tags. The residents who hunt in that area will say we can't take that much pressure. I don't want to see all of this session's efforts get balled up with the zones because that will cause the same breakdown and failure to accomplish anything that zones caused last session. A critical study of zones is appropriate, and maybe it can eventually be done along the lines of HPC, based upon spring water surveys. But , not this session, at least if we actually want to get something accomplished.

Weekly allocations. Make no mistake, 1307 has nothing to do with helping the hunters, res. or nonres., feel less pressure. It has everything to do with taking out the market-driven peaks for tourism (motels, guides, etc.) when they litterally turn people back, and to reallocate that excess capacity to fill in the troughs. I invoke my own form of 1307, and use MEA weekend to take care of fall chores. Several other bills this session are ostensibly to promote the ND outdoors to nonresident youth and young adults. 1307 will mean that some kids from MN, who have only one real opportunity to come hunting with dad to ND, won't be able to come. Doesn't sound like a "move to youth" for me.

Now that we understand the real reasons behind 1307, I'd take a blend with 2048 if that's what it takes to come up with a permenant, self-adjusting, non-political solution, i.e. HPC. But, in order for that to work, 1307 cannot allow any "free" periods towards the end, where licenses become unlimited in numbers and days. With rifle slugs flying around, the difficulty of getting on land because of simultaneous deer hunting, the natural concentration of birds in late season, and how pressure-sensative birds get towards the end, we cannot afford to encourage a spiked-use towards the end. Further, the relatively few (but very avid) high-plains hunters (I'm not one) would loose that resource in a very short time if an unlimited number of hunters could hunt that relatively small area for an unlimited number of days.

Rather, using the 10-10-10 format, you'd create a 4th period, beginning on the 31st day, and allocate a relatively small percentage (5-8%) of the season licenses to that period, recognizing the resource can handle less hunters at that time. Then, you'd have licenses subject to the same 10 limit, just allow them to pick the 10 days they want during the 4th period.

Blending 2048 and 1307 is possible, but needs to be done right, and let's acknowledge up front who benefits most from it. Stay away from zones this session - we should have all learned our lesson last session.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I am also not in favor of zones...let them go where they want.This was the biggest complaint last year from the non-res. I talked to,especially when the GNF made zone 3 a seperate zone that had to be applied for.
I'm also not in favor of the 10-10-10.I would rather keep the days we have now.a 14 day or two 7 days periods.
Therefor,I would rather see 2048 than a changed 1307.


----------



## rap (Mar 26, 2002)

hb 1049 passed today 92-0


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

HB1465,the commission bill, recieved a 9-1 DNP recommendation from the committee.Also HB 1448,requireing non-res. to put land descriptions on their license recieved a 10-2 DNP recommendation.


----------



## rap (Mar 26, 2002)

anyone know what happened with sb 2230 and sb 2382 in the SNRC yesterday?


----------



## Ringbill (Mar 7, 2002)

Ken & Dan,

Good posts on this very important----albeit----controversial subject. I'm not up to full speed on some of these things as you NoDakers are, (Like the 'zoning' , among others) and appreciate the updates.

I understand the troubles it can generate when a hotspot like DL wants all the NR hunters they could get for the bu$$ine$$. Some of the same can be said for the outfitters/guides.

I agree that they need to keep a cap/quota on each and every time period------throughout the entire season----not just in October. Perhaps they should NOT allow NR hunters the change to split their time period and instead just give them a straight 10 days. Otherwise, how are they going to keep track of the hunters who may hunt the 1st week (or 2nd) and then come back again on the same license to hunt the 4th week in October on their 2nd time frame?

I like the hunter pressure concept based on the amount of available habitat and the fall flight index, however I don't understand how they're going to disperse the hunters ------in an effort to avoid crowding and preserve the quality of the hunting experience------if they don't have specific 'hotspot zones'?

I sure hope they get it "right" this time and address ALL the issues that affect the overall quality of the ND hunting experience----not just the hunter numbers (NR)

Ringbill


----------



## jlang (Oct 20, 2002)

Aren't there 5 zones still on the books? Our hunting Governor only uses 3.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

No...there is 3.Up until this year non-res. would choose 1 or 2 and both could hunt in 3.


----------

